# carbon bike



## plazi bill (27 Jul 2009)

hi 
Ive never been on or in a chat room before Ive just finished making a bike from some plans


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jul 2009)

oo er that looks fast!


----------



## plazi bill (27 Jul 2009)

I put a speedo on it and could only get 20 mph!
think speedo not set up proberly I'll try again and let you know


----------



## bicyclos (27 Jul 2009)

It looks like an interesting peice of kit. How hard is it to work with carbon fibre and what does it weigh?


----------



## Chonker (28 Jul 2009)

Nice work, the seat although very low doesn't look too reclined to me. Is this your preference for seating postion? I find the more of my weight is on my back (rather than my bum) the more confortable.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (28 Jul 2009)

nice work which plans were they. why did you make it


----------



## Chonker (28 Jul 2009)

bicyclos said:


> It looks like an interesting peice of kit. How hard is it to work with carbon fibre and what does it weigh?



I recommend Competition car composites for a good book on doing layups yourself.


----------



## xpc316e (28 Jul 2009)

Well, I think that it looks absolutely fantastic! Not only that, but it seems as though you have done a superb job on the construction too. It has nothing of the 'home built' look about it at all.

Do tell us where you got the plans and then go on to tell us how you built it etc., because we'd love to hear about it.


----------



## HLaB (28 Jul 2009)

I've never ridden a bent before but I wouldn't mind ridging that one plazi it looks good, nice work and welcome to the forum.


----------



## plazi bill (1 Aug 2009)

hi the seating position was as per plans so i didnt alter it, it feels very comfortable when riding the hardest thing to get used to is the steering and balance.


----------



## Mr Magoo (1 Aug 2009)

plazi bill said:


> hi the seating position was as per plans so i didnt alter it, it feels very comfortable when riding the hardest thing to get used to is the steering and balance.



Have you ridden any other recumbents 
before this one ?


----------



## plazi bill (2 Aug 2009)

Hi mr Magoo
The first recumbent I rode was my friends I had no trouble balancing at all ( my late farther suggested I should have joined a circus).
The challenge with the bike is, the longer wheel base which slows response to steering inputs ,plus the head piece leans rearward at a greater angle than is typical of a conventional bicycle,the 64 degree headpiece (24 degrees off perpendicular) improves packaging by positioning the head as low as possible over the front wheel ,but I think a sacrifice is therefore made with balance and control
I’m improving all the time I hope


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Aug 2009)

That looks chuffin' brilliant! Is it a GroundHugger XR2?
Be proud. Be very proud.

*approves*


----------



## plazi bill (2 Aug 2009)

thanks very much for your kind words........three main tips for building a carbon frame alignment! alignment! alignment. you can't alter the frame after.(granny sucking eggs springs to mind).


----------



## spandex (2 Aug 2009)

Looks good well done mate


----------



## garryb59 (4 Aug 2009)

*nice job*

Yeah, nice job. 
I'm on the verge of making a CF bent [have been for the past 3 yrs!], but of a different style to yours - more of a standard SWB. If you have the time, I'd be interested some answers to the following:

1.What plans did you work from?
2. Did you use a foam [carved yourself from foam?]
3. And what kind of cloth [weave, weight etc] and epoxy did you use?
4 How many layers did you use [more in the stress areas]?
5. Did you vacuum bag it?

cheers
Garry


----------



## NickM (7 Aug 2009)

Hi Garry... My experience of carbon bike building is zero, but I do collect info from the web in case I ever get round to doing it. You might find these sites useful, if you haven't come across them already:

http://www.jjscozzi.com/custom_bike.htm/

Very detailed description of building a carbon Baron clone

http://www.bmeres.com/carbonframe1.htm

"...On the top and down tubes and seat tube, there are 9 layers; on the chain stay and seat stay there are 11 layers. The high stress areas were covered with additional 6-8 layers" (180gsm cloth)

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/rinard/howibuil.htm

"...The number of laminates varies from seven at the thinnest to 24 at the thickest. High stress areas such as the root of the top tube/beam, the head tube, bb area and tube junctions received the most laminates." (170gsm cloth)

http://users.skynet.be/benoit.dery/

Detailed description of building a carbon Taifun clone

From my reading (not experience!), suitable carbon frame wall thicknesses are:
head tube area: 0.120 to 0.130 inches (3.0 to 3.3mm)
bottom bracket boom area and rear fork/main frame join: 0.100 to 0.110 inches (2.5 to 2.8mm)
less critical areas: 0.060 inches (1.5mm)


----------



## plazi bill (7 Aug 2009)

Gary
sorry i havent been on the comp for a while
1, I worked from plans from the following web site
http://www.rqriley.com/xr2.htm
2, Yes urethane foam 2to 3 pound density I shaped it my self , try to keep it as flat as possible were it needs to be flat and level ,dont depend on the layer ups of carbon fibre to level it out at a later date
3, plain weave or satin weave 5.7 ounce 4 to 5 metres square? and westsystem 105 resin and catylist, it would be better to visit the web sight http://www.cfsnet.co.uk/acatalog/contactcfs.html
as you can get all the info from them
4 How many layers did you use [more in the stress areas] Ive sent a image of the amount of layer ups on that specific frame ,around stress areas up to ten ? I hope the image has reached you ,as im not very good with I.T
5. Did you vacuum bag it? no ,the cloth is covered in the resin and and put on rather like a bandage being careful get any air out !


----------



## geepeetee (7 Aug 2009)

*hi fellow home - builder*

Bill

Found my way here looking for info on headsets, willl post some images when i get on the other pc.

Keep the faith!

Gary


----------



## garryb59 (8 Aug 2009)

*links*

NickM: I was aware of those [very good] links, but thanks all the same. There's a lot in there, and some really fine work too.

plazi bill: The image of the layup of the GH2 came through loud and clear. Quite interesting. Thanks very much.


----------



## itself (9 Nov 2009)

Great job! Wow its quite brillant, and as you may know, only one manufacturer out there presently that does a carbon fiber lowracer. Put a U bar steerer on her and you will have an even steadier ride.

Lisa


----------

